# Objektivtipp lange Brennweite



## bilderzaehler (2. März 2016)

Hallo,

vielleicht für den einen oder anderen Fotografen interessant ... es gibt lange Brennweiten, die nicht mehr einen Kleinwagen kosten und mit dem Anhänger transportiert werden müssen

Habe mir das Sigma 150-600/5-6,3 Contemporary DG OS HSM geholt. 

Ist zwar nicht das lichtstärkste, dafür ist es mit 2 kg gut handelbar. Bei dem Mistwetter bin ich noch nicht wirklich zum Testen gekommen, konnte aber schon einige Aufnahmen zu Hause machen. 

Das Foto mit der Taube ist ein Originalausschnitt, Brennweite 516 mm, Entfernung ca. 3 m.
Der Erlenzeisig ist ebenfalls original, Brennweite 600 mm, Entfernung auch ca. 3 m

Beide Fotos durchs Wohnzimmerfenster mit Doppelscheibe.

Erwähnen will ich noch, dass das Objektiv durch ein separat erhältliches USB-Dock (€ 40,-) selbst programmiert werden kann (AF-Priorität treffsicher oder schnell, AF-Punkt, ...)

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## mitch (2. März 2016)

äh  die Schärfe, wow

Thomas - einfach nur klasse


----------



## bilderzaehler (2. März 2016)

Danke schönst 

Hab hier noch ein Bild ... Entfernung *41,5 m*, Brennweite 541 mm  1 x wie aus der Kamera und 1 x mit dem Pfuifilter (Floodfilter zum Erzeugen von Spiegelungen)


----------

